# Ahhhhh......Ich problem



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I had an ich outbreak on my 55 gallon freshwater community. I treated with API super ich cure and the ich is gone. But before I did this, thinking my 15 4 week old platy and molly fry would not be able to handle the medication, took them in to a 1 gallon fish bowl with daily water changes, all was well until I noticed they too have ich! Now what to do??? I don't want to reintroduce ich in to my main tank. I do have a 3.5 gallon heated and filtered tank I could use with them, but does anyone know any fry-safe medications?? (By the way, they are still in the bowl, not the main tank)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have used meth blue with fry. Also platy and mollies usually tolerate "salt cures" well. If you use a dye, watch the pH and add aeration. If you use salt, be super careful when you come back down in conc. Nothing is completely safe. Since they are in a 1 gal anyway, you could also try the "new container every 24 hours" method. It won't get rid of the ich on the fish, but it will keep new ich from reinfecting the fish as you leave the swimming stage behind. 

Don't put "ichy" fish back in the main tank or you will reinfect it.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Temperature is also very effective on freshwater ich, but may not be safe for such young fry. Generally ich won't survive past 82-84F.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

what about using a half dose of meds plus the moving thing?
I have used the moving thing although it is time consuming- it is generally effective especially with single fish. The other choice is not treating and losing the fish anyway. I would try something for sure.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

DarwinAhoy said:


> Temperature is also very effective on freshwater ich, but may not be safe for such young fry. Generally ich won't survive past 82-84F.


also a light salted water content may help keep it away


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help you guys. I think I might treat at a half dose in the 3.5 gallon with meds. - does anyone know a med. they have had suscess with with fry??


----------

